# Biohygene vs hygene



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

After lots of discussions online about Hyge recently it has made me want to check it all out abit deeper, so hopefully some of the vets on here can clear this up. @Pscarb

Everybody here says Hygene is the original Hygetropin, but when I look online nowhere can I find Hygene as the legitimate original hyge with a GMP license, only people on forums just saying it is cause they used it in the past etc.

I then went on wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygetropin

I then went on Hygene biopharms website and the GH they have on there looks totally different to the ones with hygene on? http://www.biohygene.com/en/productse.asp check on that page the boxes their GH comes in.

I then checked the website addresses of all the Hygetropin companys and where they're based as the originals should be based in china right?

Biohygene's registered website address exactly where it should be in Zhongshan, china.

But the others..

.cn registered in London UK

.com.cn registered in USA

Hygene Registered in USA

So what's going on here? Are these hygenes we're using just fakes of the original hygene made in china? Why are they totally different?

If these are the originals?



Then what are these?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I was just checking the boxes out and the "hygene" only ones are supposed to be made in china, but when you check the box it is riddled in english writing, not only that but in fairness compared to the hygene biopharm box they look totally UGL quality, they don't look like pharma at all.

The biopharm ones were posted by a guy who bought them from a pharmacy in china.

And according to wiki only one of these companys has the GMP license and that is the Zhongsan Hygene biopharm.co.ltd



There is no company called just hygene that has a GMP license


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I brought this up the other day, i looked it over before now when we were testing an original 8iu hyge vial.. i disagree when people say the original hyge is pharma HGH.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> I brought this up the other day, i looked it over before now when we were testing an original 8iu hyge vial.. i disagree when people say the original hyge is pharma HGH.


Exactly. I started doubting their pharma legitimacy quite awhile ago, it was in the thread where dr lins kit was tested and came back at 5.5 then these hygene's were tested and they came back 5.4 from memory, both at about 10-8iu. Then 5iu of omnitrope (I think) was tested and came back around a 6.2.. So basically the omnitrope had twice the potency and this should NOT be happening pharma vs pharma.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SSJay said:


> Exactly. I started doubting their pharma legitimacy quite awhile ago, it was in the thread where dr lins kit was tested and came back at 5.5 then these hygene's were tested and they came back 5.4 from memory, both at about 10-8iu. Then 5iu of omnitrope (I think) was tested and came back around a 6.2.. So basically the omnitrope had twice the potency and this should NOT be happening pharma vs pharma.


I agree..

While originals contain HGH and test results vary there's more than enough evidence for me to concluded originals are not pharma grade HGH.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

So for quite a few years now this has been going around, poster to poster, board to board, that these hygene's are pharma with a GMP license, when infact they're just UGL like .cn and com.cn

Also none of the Chinese GMP license company's are allowed to export due to Chinese law, so why on earth would a Chinese company make HGH with nothing but English writing on it, if it wasn't even allowed to be exported? Completely pointless..

Makes me doubt the Dr Lin story aswell, no proof anywhere just more hearsay again. The only doctor close to that name I could find was called Dr lei jin and he was the head Gen-sci not Hygene. Nowhere can I find a Dr Lin that worked for Hygene biopharm, it is however, a very good story to increase .cn's business though.

The CEO of a multi billion pound GH operation leaves to go and open up his own shady UGL online.. Yeah.. something tells me that never happened..

These Ugl hygene have just pinched the real hygene biopharm name, just like .cn have a added a cool story about a Dr Lin, both to increase profits.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Very good research bro. The problem is it only takes a couple of influential people to pick up these rumours and start spreading them around and before you know it , it's accepted as fact on these boards.

I have always doubted that hyges were anything other than generics, not to say they can't be any good. Funny thing is it's usually the same idiots that will swear blind that hyges are from a registered lab that will also swear that Alpha Pharma are a UGL even though there is plenty of real evidence that they are properly registered company(albeit in India!)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here is another slant on the story.......all this is what i believed to be true the part that does not sit is the fact i was using the original pinwheel top Hyge with no security sticker way before any type came out from Dr lin or any of the other types.......but this is worth a read...



> BASIC FACTS about HYGETROPIN
> 
> (1) THE FOUNDER:
> 
> ...


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> here is another slant on the story.......all this is what i believed to be true the part that does not sit is the fact i was using the original pinwheel top Hyge with no security sticker way before any type came out from Dr lin or any of the other types.......but this is worth a read...


Thanks for replying bud, good to have your input.

I've read that article, did you get it from e****s? (don't know if I'm allowed to say the website's name?) But this is the start of the post before that info.

"Hearing from two people with connections to China who have followed this all along.

Here is an email from one of them."

Then follows on to your post above. It looks like quite well thought out information but alot of it just looks like somebody's slant with no evidence behind it and in fairness, anybody could say I got this info from a guy in china.

Its saying biohygene have links to hygene.cn, hygetropin.cn but they don't. Hygene.cn no longer exists and try's to link you onto hygene.com.cn and hygetropin.cn's site is as dodgy as they come, as soon as I went on to it norton came up blocking a attack lol.

Also when I checked the areas these sites were at they came back in UK and USA, only biohygene is actually based where it should be, in china. If they're pharmacy grade surely they wouldn't have to lie about the areas their websites are based in and should just come back in china?

It says Dr Lin was the founder of Jintropin, but infact the founder was a guy called Dr lei jin they then say he left to start hygene, he didn't and he is infact still there now.

http://www.gensci-china.com/gensci/GenSci.asp

Lei jin sounds similar to lin, also in Chinese they have a silent 'J' in names so jin would sound like yin to us, so if you combine lei yin it sounds very similar to 'lin' this is probably where the confusion came from on his name I'm guessing.

There is some pretty interesting info I found on wiki about Jintropin though, it says the following

"GeneScience indicted

In September 2007, a U.S. federal grand jury indicted GeneScience and its CEO, Lei Jin, on charges of smuggling. U.S. authorities say that Jin imported illegal growth hormone into the country and marketed the drugs through web sites under the brand name "Jintropin."

How reliable this info is and where it came from though is unknown, as wiki is a site that can be edited by anybody, so god knows how legitimate this info is. I also think its abit strange that 6 years later he is still the head of gensci even after pulling this stunt and getting caught. Plus the illegal activity is for the product Jintropin not Hygetropin which just adds to more muddled up online confusion and hearsay.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

josephbloggs said:


> Very good research bro. The problem is it only takes a couple of influential people to pick up these rumours and start spreading them around and before you know it , it's accepted as fact on these boards.
> 
> I have always doubted that hyges were anything other than generics, not to say they can't be any good. Funny thing is it's usually the same idiots that will swear blind that hyges are from a registered lab that will also swear that Alpha Pharma are a UGL even though there is plenty of real evidence that they are properly registered company(albeit in India!)


Thanks bud  and very true it does get around fast lol, I believed it myself at one point until to many things just didn't add up.

I am not knocking hyge btw, I use it myself and for the price you cant really get any better, I just don't agree it is Chinese pharma grade.

As for alpha pharma, I'm not sure as I don't use it, so I am not very clued up about it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it was from that site, i understand what you mean by it being someones opinion but i believe it is based on facts lets be fair WiKi is someones opinion 

Dr Lin was with Genscience (named as GenSci on forums) operation Raw deal stopped all that (this was in 2007) as far as i am aware he then moved to biohygene but parted with them after a while, how is name is spelt and pronounced to be fair is irrelevant as guys on the forums mispronounce many names or shorten them...

as i said in my post the issue i hae with all this is that i used Jintropin back in the day and it was very good then when this stopped i used Hygetropin (200iu boxes, no security sticker, pinwheel on vial) at that time these where the only Hygetropin available so the confusion would be for me how can these be fakes when these where the first on the market?? and they coincided with the moving on of Dr Lin in 2007....

the other issue i have is that i have seen the 200iu boxes on the biohygene site in previous years they are not there now but when GenSci was up and running they had different packaging for the stuff they exported and the stuff they sold in the same country.

from recollection bio-hygiene had no connection to operation raw deal so not sure how this effected them as at the time hygene did not exist......

i only use the original hyge when i am away from home as at home i use Pharma but these are the same as the one i have used for over 5yrs this is the one with no security sticker and a pinwheel logo, i cannot comment on sites that sell what as i do not buy mine from any internet site


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it was from that site, i understand what you mean by it being someones opinion but i believe it is based on facts lets be fair WiKi is someones opinion
> 
> *But this entire story so far is a opinion, a opinion by a random guy who got a email off a guy in china by the looks of things and then spread it all around the web. For all we know the two Chinese guys who sent the email were probably ugl hygene and .cn. There are no facts or evidence whatsoever only people on forums opinions, opinions which just do not add up. At least the research I have done shows some evidence behind it to prove it isn't pharma grade*
> 
> ...


*So do you think these hygene are pharma grade with the GMP license? Even though it says the only Chinese Gh company's with GMP license are the following*

*
*

*
Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm Co.,Ltd.*

*
Changchun Gensci Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd.*

*
Anhui Anke Biotechnology Co.,Ltd.*

*
Shanghai United Kefei Biotechnology Co., Ltd.*

*
Shenzhen Genetech Co.,Ltd.*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest mate what i know i have written down, i keep getting asked which site to buy from and all i can say is i do not know as when i use Hyge i use the same ones i have used since around 2007-8 and that is the 200iu boxes no security sticker and a pinwheel logo, if these are fake then what did they fake back then??

i have used the Dr Lin versions (DNA logo) and they where ok but not as good in my opinion.......

what i do know is many people have tried to get to the bottom of this many times without success if you do that would be great but i will continue to use what i have used for many years....i [email protected] might have more info though

it is not a cop out it is simply that i don't care


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

No worries. * cough* Concession accepted *cough* :tongue: jk


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> here is another slant on the story.......all this is what i believed to be true the part that does not sit is the fact i was using the original pinwheel top Hyge with no security sticker way before any type came out from Dr lin or any of the other types.......but this is worth a read...


Sorry to go over this old thread, but as I have been looking at getting hygetropin the last couple of days, I wanted to clarify my understanding from this thread. From what I am gathering from here is hygetropin is decent enough HGH to use. It may unlikely be Pharma grade quality i.e. like Jintropin from Gensci, but it is good enough to use.

And the hygetropin.cn site is registered in London UK, and not in China, so possibly run by someone here in the UK, but manufactured out there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes genuine hygetropin is decent GH


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jas said:


> Sorry to go over this old thread, but as I have been looking at getting hygetropin the last couple of days, I wanted to clarify my understanding from this thread. From what I am gathering from here is hygetropin is decent enough HGH to use. It may unlikely be Pharma grade quality i.e. like Jintropin from Gensci, but it is good enough to use.
> 
> And the hygetropin.cn site is registered in London UK, and not in China, so possibly run by someone here in the UK, but manufactured out there.


when i ordered from .cn the packaging was from china.

JM


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

jamzee500 said:


> when i ordered from .cn the packaging was from china.
> 
> JM


What was the gh like J?

Have you run it yet with results?


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

.cn was registered in 2006 in China the same year Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm was registered.

Hygetropin.cn Domain History - Who.is - Who.is


----------



## manchesterbig (Dec 20, 2014)

I am sorry but the information presented here is not entirely correct.

.cn was registered in China in 2006 and Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm (Hygene ) was registered in 2001 . You can go to who.is to check the domain registry.

.cn is the original Hygetropin website.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree, I dont think Hygene is the original Hygetropin from back in the day. Definitely something dodgy going on.

Communication between them has been very unprofessional, unlike Anke-bio (ansomone) of which was very professional.

I mean would you expect a pharma company in China to call you "mate" or "bro" ? Non the less goods arrived and codes matched out..

Saying that I was missing a vial for 1 box.

Looking now their website sometimes loads, and other times it re-directs me to some random chinese website.

Looking at Home - Official Website of Hygetropin™ it lists fake sites as well which one being the hygenepharma.com website.


----------



## bullyboyb (Feb 22, 2015)

Goose said:


> I agree, I dont think Hygene is the original Hygetropin from back in the day. Definitely something dodgy going on.
> 
> Communication between them has been very unprofessional, unlike Anke-bio (ansomone) of which was very professional.
> 
> ...


All trademarks and copyrights belong to their respective owners and are acknowledged. Hygetropin.cn is an independent site and is not affiliated in any way with any pharmaceutical companies.

Says it all


----------

